# V10 Feature: Joe Mode



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I enabled Joe Mode but can't tell any difference. Forget sleeping kids-- the chimes are way too loud for me. Is Joe Mode doing anything? Is it reducing volume in back seats, but since I'm driving I can't hear any difference?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I can tell the difference on the AP engage/disengage bonk sounds, turn signals, etc.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I can't even hear my turn signals anymore with Joe Mode turned on.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes, turn signals and AP do seem quieter, I guess it is really all the dinging that seems loud when I pull into the garage and get near things...


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Question (I haven't looked for it since I find the chimes fine), but where IS Joe mode in the settings?


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

garsh said:


> I can't even hear my turn signals anymore with Joe Mode turned on.


I agree... and I think that's a (minor) problem.
The turn signal sounds were never a problem.

With the introduction of Joe Mode it made me realize I don't want the chimes quieter, necessarily. It has shown me that the harshness of the chimes primarily comes from the ramping of the media volume level, I wish this was adjustable someway.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Yes, turn signals and AP do seem quieter, I guess it is really all the dinging that seems loud when I pull into the garage and get near things...


I turned those off long ago due to too many noises... STOP STOP STOP!!! I'm just going over the lip of the garage, car... calm down!


Needsdecaf said:


> Question (I haven't looked for it since I find the chimes fine), but where IS Joe mode in the settings?


I'm not at my car and forgetting but I believe you have to scroll down on your Autopilot screen. I think it has it there as it's (somewhat) related to the chimes mentioned by @Mr. Spacely


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Lovesword said:


> I turned those off long ago due to too many noises... STOP STOP STOP!!! I'm just going over the lip of the garage, car... calm down! [/USER]


Wait! You can turn the dumb chimes off? Excellent!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Wait! You can turn the dumb chimes off? Excellent!


Oh yes. I did that about a week into ownership. The chorus of various loud BONGs every time I pull into the garage was just ridiculous. It was going to teach my subconscious to ignore them, so I just turned off that feature.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

One thing I've noticed - normally when you turn off autopilot or whatever, the audio you're playing is ducked for the chimes, and ramps back up really slowly (at least to my tastes). Now, with Joe mode on, those beeps are a bit quieter than before, but the audio is ducked just as much, and comes back up just as slowly. I wish they had optimized the ducking. (no ducks were harmed in the composition of this post)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

sduck said:


> One thing I've noticed - normally when you turn off autopilot or whatever, the audio you're playing is ducked for the chimes, and ramps back up really slowly (at least to my tastes). Now, with Joe mode on, those beeps are a bit quieter than before, but the audio is ducked just as much, and comes back up just as slowly. I wish they had optimized the ducking. (no ducks were harmed in the composition of this post)


and I think the partial muting of the audio is only the streaming audio. at least I've only noticed this when listening to the streaming audio sources, not Bluetooth (audio book, podcast or other audio from my phone).

also, remember this is the first release of Joe Mode. Tesla is good about making adjustments based on user feedback... so if it is not acting as you might have expected, send them an email (listed at the top of the software forum section) or record a bug report with your suggestions for improvements (like reducing the sonar proximity beep sound, or bringing the turn signal ticks up a little more).


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> It was going to teach my subconscious to ignore them, so I just turned off that feature.


I feel this way about the alerts from engaging and disengaging autopilot with the stalk. I don't need any audio feedback - I know what I just did and hearing it regularly just numbs me to it. And I don't need others in the car saying "What just happened?" I would like a chime only when AP disengages because of my steering wheel movement, because sometimes that was unintentional.

Joe mode is not perfect, but i think it is an improvement. I've used it the most in the model X and it makes the annoying alerts substantially quieter.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Question (I haven't looked for it since I find the chimes fine), but where IS Joe mode in the settings?


Under the Safety and Security menu, if you scroll down a bit:


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Yeah, found it earlier today. What an odd place...


----------

